# 3-Way Fishing Charter Giveaway - Trout Fishing, Triple Tail, Bull Redfish



## Capt. Richie Lott (Apr 8, 2015)

Good day all Fishermen!

Capt. Scott Griffin, Capt. Brian Leverette and myself are thinking of doing a '3-way' give away trip this season. Here's how it will work... 2 People Per Boat, all trips will run on the same day.

UPDATE: We have decided on Sunday May 10th as the actual date of the Fishing Trips - We will be drawing (6) fishermen for this trip, for a total value of $1800.00. 

*DRAWING DATE/DEADLINE TO POST AND ENTER---- Sunday, 4-19-15*

Capt. Richie Lott (me) - Bull Redfish - Triple Tail Trip

Capt. Scott Griffin - Bull Redfish - Triple Tail Trip

Capt. Brian Leverette - Trout Fishing Trip


Fish on.. Rock on!


----------



## mudcrikitt (Apr 8, 2015)

Im in CPT Lott!


----------



## micahdean (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm definitely in!


----------



## loveulongtine (Apr 8, 2015)

im in


----------



## shawncweed (Apr 8, 2015)

Sir,  of course...I would never miss a chance to learn from the best...


----------



## rshunter (Apr 8, 2015)

Throw my name in please


----------



## JonesCoJason (Apr 8, 2015)

I am interested


----------



## Dog Hunter (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm game.  Hope you been doing good Richie.


----------



## Rhodes (Apr 8, 2015)

Yes i'm definitely interested!


----------



## watermedic (Apr 8, 2015)

That sounds awesome!


----------



## milltown (Apr 8, 2015)

Sounds good, put me in.


----------



## BigGaJon (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm in!


----------



## Doug B. (Apr 8, 2015)

Sounds great! Put me in please.


----------



## one_shot (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm in!


----------



## rifleroom (Apr 8, 2015)

*yep...*

I am in!


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 8, 2015)

Sign me up


----------



## Limbhanger2881 (Apr 8, 2015)

sign me up


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 8, 2015)

Sign me up too


----------



## dawgwatch (Apr 8, 2015)

Sign me up please..


----------



## may1501 (Apr 8, 2015)

I would to be in as long as my wife can join also she loves to fish more than me.she would whip my rear if I went without her hahaha


----------



## Sharkfighter (Apr 8, 2015)

you guys are the BEST, thank you for all you do for the forum and count me in, I never caught a triple tail!!


----------



## fishingmaddog (Apr 8, 2015)

Please count me in . I would love to take my 12 year old grandson with us.
Many Thanks for these gracious offers!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## j_seph (Apr 8, 2015)

Heck YEA
Count me in and thank you very much


----------



## mattuga (Apr 8, 2015)

Yup


----------



## kramerfish53 (Apr 8, 2015)

great idea count me Thank You


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Apr 8, 2015)

Yes ... please !!


----------



## onedude (Apr 8, 2015)

sounds great. thanks for the chance.
D. Adams
Jn. 3:16


----------



## Riplukelee (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm in


----------



## tidewater (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm your Huckleberry!


----------



## dwells (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm in


----------



## m1garand30064 (Apr 8, 2015)

That is very generous. Sign me up please!


----------



## Golden BB (Apr 8, 2015)

Yep !!!


----------



## thatbassboy (Apr 8, 2015)

Definitely in!


----------



## Mannahan (Apr 8, 2015)

Count me in. Sounds like fun.


----------



## pic217 (Apr 8, 2015)

Yes , please and Thank You.


----------



## bilgerat (Apr 8, 2015)

Im in!!!


----------



## skiff23 (Apr 8, 2015)

awesome  !  great guys  giving back !!!  Put me in .


----------



## armyvet4583 (Apr 8, 2015)

Count me in


----------



## ladyluvs2fish (Apr 9, 2015)

Add my name to the pot too.  Please


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Apr 9, 2015)

Count me in too, thanks


----------



## jknight (Apr 9, 2015)

yes. thanks


----------



## brown518 (Apr 9, 2015)

Count me in!

Thanks for doing this ?


----------



## archer47 (Apr 9, 2015)

*3 way fishing giveaway*

Please put my name in the hat.. THANKS


----------



## aabradley82 (Apr 9, 2015)

Please


----------



## holton27596 (Apr 9, 2015)

add me in. Finally back in south ga for good!


----------



## Steyr (Apr 9, 2015)

yesiree


----------



## Deceiver (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm in.


----------



## mudmanh41 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hey Richie put me in on this one. Thanks Pat


----------



## rolling_rock_123 (Apr 9, 2015)

Sign me up


----------



## Redman (Apr 9, 2015)

I am in.


----------



## basser (Apr 9, 2015)

Count me in.  Thanks


----------



## marshdawg (Apr 9, 2015)

I am in.  Thanks


----------



## Rick Alexander (Apr 9, 2015)

*Hey - count me in too*

Sounds like a great day of fishin


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Apr 9, 2015)

Count me in. Thanks


----------



## fredw (Apr 9, 2015)

Please include me.  Thanks to all three of you gentlemen for the offer!

There's going to be six lucky fishermen.


----------



## trippcasey (Apr 9, 2015)

Im in.


----------



## itzsyd (Apr 9, 2015)

Count me in!


----------



## crokseti (Apr 9, 2015)

Please enter my name. Thanks.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Apr 9, 2015)

Very kind of you all to do this! 

Im in. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## ranger374 (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm in too!!  Thanks!


----------



## sljones (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm in.


----------



## injun joe (Apr 10, 2015)

Please add me, also.


----------



## Roberso28 (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm in Thanks


----------



## Rem 742 (Apr 10, 2015)

*Put me in.*

REM 742 registering for fishing trips.

                                                      Thanks


----------



## cemcjoe (Apr 10, 2015)

*Nice!!!!!*

Please put me in as it would be great to learn new tricks..


----------



## Trapnfish (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm In! Thanks!


----------



## thedudeabides (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm In!


----------



## tdenton (Apr 10, 2015)

Wow sounds like so much fun!  Please add my name to the list.  Thank you all for being so kind!


----------



## BG77 (Apr 10, 2015)

Count this fella in!!


----------



## CHL (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm in!


----------



## pyoo323 (Apr 10, 2015)

Love seeing these...you guys are great!! Count me in!


----------



## killswitch (Apr 10, 2015)

Would like to be included in the drawing. Thanks for the opportunity guys.


----------



## BBaker (Apr 11, 2015)

Please count me in sir


----------



## wellwood (Apr 11, 2015)

Sign me up!


----------



## Yellowbikeguy (Apr 11, 2015)

Sounds likea heck of a deal. Put my name in! Thanks!


----------



## jeremyledford (Apr 12, 2015)

Y'all are amazing. Please count me in!


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Apr 12, 2015)

Sign me up!


----------



## QuackHead90 (Apr 13, 2015)

Sign me up!


----------



## Andy31088 (Apr 13, 2015)

I'd like to be in on this.....


----------



## wolffbuster (Apr 13, 2015)

Please put me in the bucket


----------



## whatknot (Apr 13, 2015)

*free fishing !!!*

Hugh Betcha !  I am in.


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm in, thank you.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Sign me up.. Please


----------



## Knotmuch (Apr 13, 2015)

Count me in Captain


----------



## WKAT (Apr 13, 2015)

Please count me in and thank you!


----------



## hollandae (Apr 13, 2015)

Me too


----------



## stripedbass1977 (Apr 13, 2015)

Count me in !


----------



## tunafish (Apr 13, 2015)

count me in!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## louieb57 (Apr 13, 2015)

Add my name please


----------



## ddb (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks for doing this! Count me in.


----------



## cnewman (Apr 14, 2015)

Please throw me in as well.

Thanks!


----------



## erniesp (Apr 14, 2015)

Put me in as well. Thanks


----------



## wildman0517 (Apr 14, 2015)

*Sign me up*

Sign me up Please


----------



## country boy (Apr 14, 2015)

Sign me up!


----------



## pblume (Apr 14, 2015)

Count me in!


----------



## mauser64 (Apr 14, 2015)

Better late than never, I'm in. Thanks for the shot.


----------



## skibum (Apr 14, 2015)

Count me in...


----------



## gacowboy (Apr 14, 2015)

Please add me in, Thank you


----------



## sharks (Apr 14, 2015)

Sounds like fun count me in


----------



## GSUbackwoods (Apr 15, 2015)

Please add me to the list.


----------



## TroutFisher87 (Apr 15, 2015)

Count me in captain and thanks for doing this.


----------



## craigious (Apr 15, 2015)

Please count me in


----------



## huntindawg (Apr 15, 2015)

Count me in too, please.


----------



## jfish (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm in


----------



## jscheller (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm in.


----------



## Coreypnich (Apr 15, 2015)

count me in please, thank you!


----------



## larry10620 (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm in.  Winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Apr 16, 2015)

This is going to be fun guys..cant wait to get yall out there!  The other trips we have offered have turned out to be great trips.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 16, 2015)

Put me and my gf in. Jennifer g. Thx for doing this


----------



## Loafy (Apr 16, 2015)

*Fingers Crossed*

Sign me up!


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Apr 17, 2015)

I am in Please


----------



## gutterman (Apr 17, 2015)

Please add me and wife... Thanks


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Apr 17, 2015)

The drawing is Sunday! Good to see everyone interested in fishing the Coast to TRADE THE DAILY GRIND FOR A FISH ON THE LINE!

All of you, have a great Weekend coming up and on Sunday, we'll link to the new thread that will be named 'Winner of the 3-Way Charter Fishing Give Away'.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Apr 17, 2015)

Richie and Scott.  Thanks for doing this again.  Two top class guys.  You too Josh.


----------



## shotgun (Apr 17, 2015)

Put me in the mix
thanks


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 17, 2015)

Count me in!


----------



## RickyB (Apr 17, 2015)

Add me to the pot please

Thank you for this opportunity


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 17, 2015)

HECK YEAH, COUNT ME IN!


----------



## mudpie82 (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm In thanks


----------



## JAXON (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm in!


----------



## dogonpoint (Apr 17, 2015)

count me in


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks for the opportunity, throw my name in the hat please!


----------



## jblood (Apr 17, 2015)

*Thanks*

I'm in


----------



## Steve762us (Apr 17, 2015)

Wish I could...will be just post-surgery!


----------



## WalkinDead (Apr 17, 2015)

Please add me to the list, sounds like a hoot...


----------



## lowroller1 (Apr 17, 2015)

Add me, too!


----------



## bronco611 (Apr 18, 2015)

Throw me in also I would love the chance to fish with any of these guides. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Anvil Head (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm not afraid to go. Sign me up.


----------



## jrwruger (Apr 18, 2015)

Count me in


----------



## JohnnyWalker (Apr 18, 2015)

Please count me in and thank you so much.


----------



## JimC (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm In if not too late. Thank you guy's


----------



## John2 (Apr 19, 2015)

Im in


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Apr 19, 2015)

Please put my name on the list, thanks.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Tider79 (Apr 19, 2015)

Add me too, please. It sounds like a great opportunity. Thanks,


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Apr 19, 2015)

I've had a couple of PM's about being too late. You're not too late and to be sure everyone gets a fair shake, we'll push the drawing until tomorrow morning.

We'll draw in the morning at 10:00 AM, and then post the winners ASAP there afterwards.

I hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## BG77 (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks for the update Capt! Only hit refresh 300 times on this thread today lol


----------



## crokseti (Apr 19, 2015)

Nice thing your doing cap. Good fishing in your future.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 19, 2015)

Awesome thing yall are doing. I previously won a trip with Capt Scott Griffin. We had a great time. 

Only question is, which Capt catches the biggest fish?


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Apr 19, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Awesome thing yall are doing. I previously won a trip with Capt Scott Griffin. We had a great time.
> 
> Only question is, which Capt catches the biggest fish?


Not touching this one...all I can say is most of what I learned fishing the Georgia Coast has been due to fishing with Richie..lots of hours on the water inshore and offshore with him..all good times!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Apr 20, 2015)

Capt. Scott Griffin said:


> ..lots of hours on the water inshore and offshore with him..all good times!



Agreed! Lots of good times and many, many days on some absolutely incredible Red Snapper Fishing before the Feds cut it off.


----------



## Trapnfish (Apr 20, 2015)

The suspense of Waiting for the draw is killing me!!!


----------



## Jrock (Apr 20, 2015)

Please put me in.  I see you pushed it back to 10 AM this morning which is great because I just now saw this. lol


----------



## jrbreeland (Apr 20, 2015)

Add me please


----------



## PURVIS (Apr 20, 2015)

It would be great to fish with any of you guys,count me in.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Apr 20, 2015)

WINNERS HAVE BEEN DRAWN - THANK YOU!

See the post here: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=9440978#post9440978


----------

